# TransAlp - zurück per Bahn ?



## canyon_biker (26. Mai 2011)

Wer hat das schon mal gemacht (beispielsweise vom Gardasee/Rovereto) ?
Was kostet das bis zur deutschen Grenze ? Habe gehört, daß nur in bestimmten Zügen Bikes transportiert werden dürfen. Genauere Infos hab ich aber bisher nirgends im Netz finden können - auch nicht auf italienischen Seiten.

Danke schon mal im voraus !


----------



## transalbi (27. Mai 2011)

Das eine Suchfunktion gibt, ist dir bekannt? Das Thema ist hier schon oft durchgekaut worden:
Ansonsten hier:
http://www.transalp.info/2005/explorer/index.php#details8

Albi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fette Qualle (27. Mai 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=478699&highlight=zug+geflogen


----------



## canyon_biker (27. Mai 2011)

Danke nochmals für Eure Antworten ! Wenn ich mir die Erfahrungen so vor Augen führe kommen für mich nur zwei Alternativen in Frage:

- Bahnfahrt mit einem Regionalzug, oder
- Mitfahrzentrale ! Dort werden Mitfahrgelegenheiten Gardasee- Süddeutschland für c.a. 30 Euro angeboten. Das sollte man sich wirklich überlegen !


----------



## GGAT (28. Mai 2011)

Ich finde die Rückfahrt mit der Bahn ab Rovereto muss man 'mal gemacht haben, das ( Chaos ) rundet den AX erst so richtig ab  Bei meinem ersten AX stürmte ich mit vielen Anderen den Zug ( für die italienische Bahn kam es wohl trotz des seit Jahren anhaltenden AX-Booms völlig überraschend dass in Rovereto mehr als 2 Fahrgäste mit Bike in den Zug wollen ). Im Zug trifft man den kompletten Querschnitt der Menschen ..... Angeber, Nette, Unsymphatische, Selbstverliebte, noch mehr Nette ..... und die alle wuchsen noch mehr zusammen als bei Garmisch ein paar "endlich 1700h Feierabend ich fahr grün heim Beamte von was auch immer " sich über die von uns in den Bergen verschwendete Energie, für die man ein paar AKW's abschalten könnte , mokierten ....... 2 gegen gefühlt hundert .... die Biker haben gewonnen 

Beim dritten AX kam ich vom Comer See bereits im Zug sitzend an Rovereto vorbei - viel entspannender sich das Ganze von einem sicheren Platz aus anzuschauen.

Seitdem bin ich auf die Bequemlichkeits-Seite gewechselt und nehme ein paar mehr Euro in die Hand um per Shuttle heimzukommen - aber wie gesagt sollte man es gemacht haben .....

Viel Spass - GGAT


----------



## scratty (31. Mai 2011)

Wollte auch mit dem Zug zurück. Nachdem ich nun DB, ÖBB und FS abgeklappert habe, scheint das gar nicht mehr zu gehen. Regionalzüge scheint es nur bis 11.6. zu geben und die EC, die alle 2 Stunden fahren, nehmen keine Bikes mit.

Siehe auch:
http://fahrplanheft.oebb.at/bin/fph...?pathinfo=/dn&dwn=5e/5ek6qrqa6qkawww8_1_1.pdf


----------



## Heide-Daniel (31. Mai 2011)

Du hast recht, bei mir gibt es im Internet auch keine Regionalzüge. Ich gehe aber eher davon aus, dass die EDV nicht richtig funktioniert. Geh doch sonst mal zum Schalter von der Bahn oder ruf die Hotline ( es gibt auch eine für Radfahrer ) an.


----------



## transalbi (31. Mai 2011)

Keine Panik. Ich war jetzt in Italien und die Regionalzüge nehmen nach wie vor Fahrräder mit.

Albi


----------



## Hofbiker (31. Mai 2011)

Hallo

Bzgl. Bike im Zug eine Information der Deutschen Bahn!


----------



## Hofbiker (31. Mai 2011)

Hallo

habe hier eine Information der Deutschen Bahn bzgl Bike im Zug


----------



## steppenwolf1967 (11. April 2012)

Hallo,

laut Auskunft der DB ( gestern ) ist die Fahrradmitnahme ab Rovereto kein Problem mehr ( wenn man frÃ¼hzeitig bucht )
Habe folgendes Angebot bekommen :  ROVERETO - STUTTGART 29â¬ /Person+10â¬/Fahrrad.
Allerdings sollte man jetzt schon fÃ¼r Anfang Juli buchen.

Was haltet ihr von diesem Angebot?  Wir reisen mit dem Zug von Stuttgart nach Oberstdorf an und mÃ¼ssen somit wieder zurÃ¼ck nach Stuttgart.

Haimo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hofbiker (11. April 2012)

steppenwolf1967 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> laut Auskunft der DB ( gestern ) ist die Fahrradmitnahme ab Rovereto kein Problem mehr ( wenn man frÃ¼hzeitig bucht )
> Habe folgendes Angebot bekommen :  ROVERETO - STUTTGART 29â¬ /Person+10â¬/Fahrrad.
> ...



Hallo Haimo,

Nachdem ich die Anreise mit diesem Zug zu einem Startort einer Tour in Tirol bevorzuge und das Radabteil ist meistens mit 2 bis 3 RÃ¤der belegt.  
Ich finde eure Entscheidung mit dem Zug nach Oberstdorf fahren super, somit habt ihr das Parkplatzproblem gelÃ¶st.

Hier eine Entscheidungshilfe: Ein Zug mit Fahrradmitnahme von 
Salzburg - Innsbruck - Stuttgart bis ins MÃ¼nsterland fÃ¤hrt.


----------



## eagle.fly (11. April 2012)

Hall Haimo,

das Angebot scheint ok. Die Fahrradmitnahme in IT ist m. E. überhaupt kein Prob. Im Gegenteil die Jungs von der Bahn in IT haben sich sehr gut auf den Fahrradtransport eingerichtet. Eigener Wagon vorn am Zug das nur für die Radl reserviert ist. Allerdings fahren diese Züge nur zu bestimmten Zeiten am Tag. Nähers kannst einem Aushang am Bahnhof in Rovereto entnehmen. Falls du schon vorab buchst ist das ja alles kein Prob. denn kennst du die Zugnummer, Gleis und Abfahrtszeiten ja. Der RE der in Innsbruck startet und bis München fährt nimmt in jedem Fall auch Räder mit. Hier ist das ganze dann nicht so komfortabel mit eigenen Wagon und ebenerdigen Einstieg wie in Italien aber es funktioniert. Hab ich schon mehrfach praktiziert. Aber Achtung! Ich reise alleine und fahre in der Regel unter der Woche zurück. FAlls du mit einer Gruppe von 20 Leuten unterwegs bist wird in jedem Fall in deutschen Zügen ENG.
Servus Eagle


----------



## eagle.fly (11. April 2012)

Hall Haimo,

das Angebot scheint ok. Die Fahrradmitnahme in IT ist m. E. überhaupt kein Prob. Im Gegenteil die Jungs von der Bahn in IT haben sich sehr gut auf den Fahrradtransport eingerichtet. Eigener Wagon vorn am Zug das nur für die Radl reserviert ist. Allerdings fahren diese Züge nur zu bestimmten Zeiten am Tag. Nähers kannst einem Aushang am Bahnhof in Rovereto entnehmen. Falls du schon vorab buchst ist das ja alles kein Prob. denn kennst du die Zugnummer, Gleis und Abfahrtszeiten ja. Der RE der in Innsbruck startet und bis München fährt nimmt in jedem Fall auch Räder mit. Hier ist das ganze dann nicht so komfortabel mit eigenen Wagon und ebenerdigen Einstieg wie in Italien aber es funktioniert. Hab ich schon mehrfach praktiziert. Aber Achtung! Ich reise alleine und fahre in der Regel unter der Woche zurück. FAlls du mit einer Gruppe von 20 Leuten unterwegs bist wird in jedem Fall in deutschen Zügen ENG.
Servus Eagle


----------



## steppenwolf1967 (12. April 2012)

Guten Morgen,

eigentlich wollten wir uns auf keinen bestimmten Rückreisetag festlegen ( wir sind auch nur 2 oder 3 und reisen auch unter der Woche ) - aber bei dem Preis könnte man ja auch einen zusätzlichen Puffertag am Lago einplanen ( gibt ja Schlimmeres )

Die Seite von hofbiker kannte ich noch nicht - wäre ja auch ne Möglichkeit:  Rovereto - Bozen ( falls uns der "normale " Zug nicht bis zum Brenner mitnimmt ) -Brenner-dann mitm Rad nach Innsbruck - Stuttgart.
Vielen Dank


----------



## scratty (12. April 2012)

Ich bin 2011 Anfang Juli gegen 7 oder 8 Uhr ohne Vorbuchung o.ä. zurückgefahren - völlig problemlos. Rovereto-Bozen (umgestiegen)-Brenner, runter nach Innsbruck, weiter nach München. Aufpassen beim Fahrkartenkauf in Österreich: wenn man nicht aufpasst, kriegt man eine zu teure Fahrkarte verkauft. Ging jedenfalls mir beinahe so.


----------



## Hofbiker (12. April 2012)

scratty schrieb:


> Ich bin 2011 Anfang Juli gegen 7 oder 8 Uhr ohne Vorbuchung o.ä. zurückgefahren - völlig problemlos. Rovereto-Bozen (umgestiegen)-Brenner, runter nach Innsbruck, weiter nach München. Aufpassen beim Fahrkartenkauf in Österreich: wenn man nicht aufpasst, kriegt man eine zu teure Fahrkarte verkauft. Ging jedenfalls mir beinahe so.



Ja, so ist es wenn man die Karten am Automat kauft. In Innsbruck gibt es einen Service Schalter wo man auch kompetente Auskunft bekommt und die entsprechenden Fahrkarten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratty (12. April 2012)

Negativ, das war der Schalter! Unfreundlich, genervt und inkompetent.


----------



## michi_g001 (14. April 2012)

Ja, die Radmitnahme in IT ist gar kein Problem. Vorne am Zug ist ein riesen Fahrradwaggon. Man muss halt die richtigen Tickets buchen... 

Ansonsten nicht vergessen, die Tickets vor Betreten des Zuges zu entwerten. Das geht bei oder vor dem Betreten des Bahnsteigs an so kleinen unscheinbaren Säulen. Sonst fährt man "schwarz", aber auch hier drücken die Schaffner wahrscheinlich ein Auge zu und entwerten per Hand. Kommt halt drauf an, ob man ein ausländischer Biker nach einem Alpencross ist (das sehen und riechen die glaube ich sofort ) oder einer, der sich wissentlich ohne Karte in den Zug gesetzt hat.


----------



## Crissi (14. April 2012)

Nutzt doch Mitfahrgelegenheiten. Habb hier extra ein neues Thema aufgemacht!

Nicht nur für AX, auch für fahrten inden Bikepark oder zu sonstigen Spots.

Wer hinfährt und nen Platz frei hat bitte posten.

Wer nenPlatz sonstwohin sucht bitteauch posten!!!!


----------



## Hofbiker (15. April 2012)

Crissi schrieb:


> Nutzt doch Mitfahrgelegenheiten. Habb hier extra ein neues Thema aufgemacht!
> 
> Nicht nur für AX, auch für fahrten inden Bikepark oder zu sonstigen Spots.
> 
> ...



Ja danke für dein Angebot! 

Ich bleibe lieber flexiebel und unhabhänig von solchen negativen Erfahrungen mit Mitfahrgelgenheiten.


----------



## Fette Qualle (15. April 2012)

interesant wohl für alle Bahnfahrer, daß die Strecke Brenner-Innsbruck 2012 zwischen Juni und September aufgrund von Generalsanierung teil- bzw. vollgesperrt wird:

http://www.gardasee.de/news/sperrung_brennerstrecke_2012.html


----------



## terryx (15. April 2012)

oflow schrieb:


> Ja, die Radmitnahme in IT ist gar kein Problem. Vorne am Zug ist ein riesen Fahrradwaggon. Man muss halt die richtigen Tickets buchen...
> 
> Ansonsten nicht vergessen, die Tickets vor Betreten des Zuges zu entwerten. Das geht bei oder vor dem Betreten des Bahnsteigs an so kleinen unscheinbaren Säulen. Sonst fährt man "schwarz", *aber auch hier drücken die Schaffner wahrscheinlich ein Auge zu und entwerten per Hand.* Kommt halt drauf an, ob man ein ausländischer Biker nach einem Alpencross ist (das sehen und riechen die glaube ich sofort ) oder einer, der sich wissentlich ohne Karte in den Zug gesetzt hat.



.....ich kann aus leidvoller Erfahrung nur dazu raten, in Rovereto das Vorab-Entwerten nicht zu vergessen.......  der betreffende Schaffner (der schien sogar dem Personal von der österreichischen Bahn ab Brennnero-Innsbruck einschlägig bekannt zu sein) kassierte nicht nur bei mir, sondern bei etlichen anderen ebenfalls im Zug befindlichen AX-lern jeweils  50 ab, da half alles Argumentieren nichts.  Übrigens verfährt das DB-Personal in den hiesigen Regionalzügen nicht anders......


----------



## Hofbiker (15. April 2012)

Hier ist die offizielle Pressemitteilung der Österreichischen Bundesbahn zum Thema Streckensperre der Brenner Eisenbahn.


----------



## Crissi (15. April 2012)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> Ich bleibe lieber flexiebel und unhabhänig *von solchen *negativen Erfahrungen mit Mitfahrgelgenheiten.



Was für negativen Erfahrungen, sind alleMitfahrgelegeheiten Scharlatane oder was?


----------



## Hofbiker (15. April 2012)

Crissi schrieb:


> Was für negativen Erfahrungen, sind alleMitfahrgelegeheiten Scharlatane oder was?



Da fühlt sich aber einer sehr angegriffen! 
Nein, das sind Sie nicht, aber es gibt auch schwarze Schafe.


----------



## Crissi (15. April 2012)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> Da fühlt sich aber einer sehr angegriffen!
> Nein, das sind Sie nicht, aber es gibt auch schwarze Schafe.



Nöö, bin nur etwas überrascht über deinen Ton. Machst damit alle Mitfahrgelegenheiten schlecht.

Ich finde sowas wird viel zuwenig genutzt. Und nur weil man mal ne schlechte Erfahrung gemacht etwas so mies zu reden ("solche") find ich eigenartig. Kehrst alles über einen KAmm!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steppenwolf1967 (18. April 2012)

Hallo,

habe mich jetzt fÃ¼r die Bahn entschieden:  ROVERETO - STUTTGART  (2. Klasse ) 1 x umsteigen
Fahrzeit 7.24    pro Person incl Rad   39 â¬    nennt sich EUROPA Spez. Italien 
und muÃ vorher gebucht werden ( lt. Bahn begrenztes Kontingent ) 
GÃ¼nstiger gehts vermutlich nicht - hoffentlich funktioniert alles 

Haimo


----------



## pommespeter (3. September 2012)

hats geklappt mit europa spezial italien?
wir wollen am 30.09. von venedig nach münchen zurück. 
das europa spezialangebot spuckt 49.- aus, ich denke rad kommt noch drauf.
ich tendiere aber dazu in italien auf unserer vorletzten etappe regulär die heimfahrt an einem bahnhof zu buchen und die radmitnahme zu reservieren.
über die italienische bahn ist der fahrpreis sicher auch günstig und wir wären flexiebler. 
hat das so schon jemand gemacht?


----------



## ltdrace (3. September 2012)

Generell mal ne Frage zum Transalp. Fahrt ihr mitm Guide die Strecke inkl. Übernachtung in diversen Hotels die natürlich vorher gebucht wurden !?

Oder Fahrt ihr mit voller Montur und Schlafsack auf dem Rücken und übernachtet in der Wildnis ? 

Würde mich interessieren, weil ich auch gerne die Alpen mitm MTB überqueren möchte


----------



## transalbi (3. September 2012)

pommespeter schrieb:


> hats geklappt mit europa spezial italien?
> wir wollen am 30.09. von venedig nach münchen zurück.
> das europa spezialangebot spuckt 49.- aus, ich denke rad kommt noch drauf.
> ich tendiere aber dazu in italien auf unserer vorletzten etappe regulär die heimfahrt an einem bahnhof zu buchen und die radmitnahme zu reservieren.
> ...



Wenn du dir Zeit nimmst, kommst du mit den italienischen Regionalbahnen auch ganz gut weiter. Besonders wenn du direkt in Venedig einsteigst. Da solltest du allerdings rechtzeitig da sein, allerdings ist ja Ende September wohl eher weniger los. Ich hab das schon mehrmals so gemacht und hatte nie Probleme.

Albi


----------



## steppenwolf1967 (3. September 2012)

Hallo,
Europa Spezialticket der Bahn hat super funktioniert - durften ab Rovereto sogar einen Zug frÃ¼her nehmen - allerdings waren Anfang Juli noch nicht soviele Alpencrosser am Bahnhof - weiÃ nicht ob das wÃ¤hrend der "Hochsaison" auch so gut gegangen wÃ¤re.
Beim Ticket kommen immer noch das Rad dazu ( 9â¬ ). Hast natÃ¼rlich einen festen Abfahrtstermin,aber wir haben einen Tag "Puffer" eingebaut den wir bei Topwetter in Molveno genossen haben 

Haimo


----------



## pommespeter (4. September 2012)

glaub, das machen wir dann auch so, 
wir haben letztes jahr den regiozug von rovereto aus genommen, in österreich das einfach rausticket und danach das bayerticket gelöst. sind dann auch so auf knapp 40.- gekommen. da ist das europaticket schon komfortabler.
leider kann man es nicht online buchen. so wie ichs verstanden habe wegen der fahrradreservierung in italien.
da muß ich halt noch vorher einen bahnhof mit schalter ansteuern. oder wie habt ihr das gemacht?


----------



## axisofjustice (4. September 2012)

http://www.bahn.de/p/view/service/fahrrad/mitnahme/rad_europa.shtml


----------



## steppenwolf1967 (5. September 2012)

online geht nur das Ticket und die Sitzplatzreservierung :-(  die Fahrradmitnahme muß man über die Fahrradhotline der deutschen Bahn buchen.


----------



## HogiBogiBlaster (24. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

hat jemand Erfahrungen/ Tipps zur Rückfahrt vom gardasee (Rovereto) mit dem Rad per Bahn?

Hab bei der DB angerufen - im EC nach München sind keine freien Radkontigente mehr vorhanden.

Wie sieht es mit den Regionalzügen in Italien aus?
ist dort eine Fahrradmitnahme möglich?
(Ab Österreich sollte es kein Problem sein (Brenner Innsbruck per "S-Bahn", den DB Regio nach MUC)

Was ist zu beachten?
Gibt es Tipps/ Empfehlungen?
Was ksotet der Spaß?

Was wären Alternativen?

*Ist dringend  *
Danke!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratty (24. Juli 2013)

Erfahrung Juni 2011: problemlos. Bin morgens zwischen 7 und 8 in Rovereto eingestiegen. War alles leer, zur Not auf den nächsten warten, Züge fahren häufig. Mit einem Mal umsteigen bis Brenner, es gibt auch durchfahrende Verbindungen (aber umsteigen wollen die wenigsten, also da mehr Platz für Bikes). Ab Innsbruck mit RB über Mittenwald nach München, auch problemlos. Kosten ca. 18 Euro mit Bahncard, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. Fahrkarte bis Brenner in Rovereto am Automaten holen, in Innsbruck dann für den Rest.

MUC ist der Flughafen, was willste da? DB Regio fährt da auch nicht hin .


----------



## HogiBogiBlaster (24. Juli 2013)

@_ scratt: Was hald normale Menschen am Flughafen vorhaben: Airbräu ;-)

_Ne München Hbf reicht.

Was hat dei Fahrradmitnahme gekostet? Karten gibts am Bahnhof? Wie wird mit den Rädern umgegangen? (Wir haben Rennräder)Den 7 Uhr Zug werden wird allerdings nicht packen (Windsbar).

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit späteren Zügen?
Und/ oder aktuellere Erfahrungen?


----------



## scratty (24. Juli 2013)

HogiBogiBlaster schrieb:


> Was hat dei Fahrradmitnahme gekostet?


Na ein paar Euro halt . Weiß ich nicht mehr, ist aber nicht die Welt.



> Karten gibts am Bahnhof?


Automat, habe ich schon geschrieben.



> Wie wird mit den Rädern umgegangen? (Wir haben Rennräder).


Genau wie in Deutschland, tendenziell sogar etwas besser. Du stellst Dein Rad rein und musst dann halt aufpassen, dass keiner seinen Stadthobel dagegenknallt. Wie immer eben. War bei mir aber, wie gesagt, problemlos. Bin aber auch Mo oder Di zurück, also nicht am Wochenende.


----------



## Dave.82 (24. Juli 2013)

HogiBogiBlaster schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit späteren Zügen?
> Und/ oder aktuellere Erfahrungen?



Meine aktuelle Erfahrung vom vergangenen Wochenende war, dass ich nicht mehr am WE mit der italienischen Bahn zurückreisen werde. Die Züge waren voll und keine Biker wurden mehr reingelassen. Wir standen in Trient und da war ziemlich Palaver am Bahnsteig, zwischen Bikern und Bahnbeamten. Da waren einige die wurden dreimal von Zugbegleitern abgewiesen und jeweils auf den nächsten Zug verwiesen.


----------



## Lucky L. (27. Juli 2013)

Ich werde es dieses Jahr wieder so machen: Ca. 75 km auf gepflegten Radwegen und der ruhigen Strada Provinciale durchs Adige-Tal zum Flughafen Verona herunterrollen, dann mit Germanwings für 130 Eur incl. Rad nach Köln-Bonn. Das kostet in meinem Fall weniger Zeit, Nerven und Geld als alle anderen Optionen.


----------



## keinTrinkwasser (28. Juli 2013)

Lucky L. schrieb:


> [...]zum Flughafen Verona herunterrollen, dann mit Germanwings für 130 Eur incl. Rad nach Köln-Bonn.



Fahrrad also unverpackt in den Flieger?? Auf einem Flughafen wirksame Verpackungsmaterialien zu organisieren dürfte ja ziemlich schwierig sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## besos (28. Juli 2013)

Hatte mir vorgenommen dieses Mal alles richtig zu machen und nicht auf die Regionalbahn mit tw. überfüllten Abteilen zu vertrauen, wo man ganz gerne am Bahnsteig stehen gelassen wird. Also 3 Tage vorher Fahrkarten für den EC gekauft. Der Bahnhofschalter Rovereto schickt einen zu einem in der Nähe liegenden Reisebüro, da er es selbst nicht machen kann. Dort hab ich dann den letzten Radplatz im Zug bekommen! Leider hat es mit der Reservierung mit dem Anschlusszug nach Mittenwald aus irgendeinem Grund nicht geklappt. Mein Plan war also diesen ohne Karte zu besteigen und das Ticket im Zug zu kaufen.
Zum Bahnhof Rovereto bin ich übrigens das erste Mal mit dem Bus gefahren, da ich eine schwere unhandliche Reisetasche dabei hatte. Kostete nur 4,50 mit Rad, bei dem ich das Vorderrad demontieren musste, damit es in den Stauraum passt.
Der Zug (Montag) war bereits gut gefüllt aber Platz war noch vorhanden. Jedoch war es mir nicht möglich mit der Tasche, an meinen reservierten Sitzplatz zu kommen. Hab dann einen dieser Notsitze im Gang genommen. Der Zug wurde immer voller und die Stimmung wurde gereizter. Personen pochen auf Ihren Sitzplatz, andere müssen aufstehen usw. Naja, bei Sterzing wurde dann noch ein bequemerer Platz in einem "Damenabteil" frei und ich konnte mit anderen Reisenden unsere Bahngeschichten teilen. Leider kamen wir mit ein wenig Verspätung an, so dass mit der Anschlusszug vor der Nase wegfuhr und ich 2 Std auf den nächsten warten musste.
Naja, alles in Allem hat es funktioniert aber stressig und unbequem war's und leider hat es nicht geklappt die Karte bequem im Internet zu reservieren (Bahn.de). Hat das schon mal jemand versucht? Auf innerdeutschen Verbindungen soll es mit Handyticket funktionieren, leider nicht mit Auslandsanteil. Das wär nochmal ein Schritt nach vorne. Aus Mangel an sinnvollen und preislich attraktiven Alternativen wird es wohl nach wie vor die Bahn bleiben.


----------



## Lucky L. (28. Juli 2013)

Es wird ja nicht ausdrücklich eine Harte Kiste verlangt. Verpackung im Flugzeug war eine um das Rad gewickelte Plane, eher eine optische Verpackung. Lenker war abmontiert und mit 2 Kabelbindern an Oberrohr und Gabel arretiert. Vorbau und Sattel habe ich sogar aus der Verpackung herausstehen lassen, damit die Verlader geeignete Griffe zum anfassen haben. Multitool blieb in der Rahmentasche weil es nicht in die Kabine darf. Kaputtgegangen ist nichts, vielleicht nur Glück? Ich werde es wieder riskieren, weil es für mich der Rückweg ist.


----------



## LastActionHero (28. Juli 2013)

Also wir hatten mit vorher reservierterm platz im EC ab rovereto NULL problem! Man muss sich halt im klaren sein, dass das ne fernverbindung ist! Niemand würde auf die idee kommen in urlaub zu fliegen, hotel etc. zu buchen und dann am flughafen aufzuschlagen und und dort erst den flieger zu buchen! Und zwar genau den einen, den man sich vorher im Internet rausgesucht hat! Das läuft halt nicht, und wenn doch, hat man halt mal schwein gehabt!

Also, so ein Alpencross ist ja meist längerfristig geplant, da spricht ja wohl nix dagegen auch die Rückfahrt zu planen (ausser man wartet halt spontan das Wetter oder sowas ab...). Einfach auf zum nächstbesten Ticketschalter am Bahnhof, völlig unkompliziert! Ich hab für die Reservierung, int. Fahrradkarte und das normale Ticket 42euro gezahlt, das sollte es doch jedem wert sein und damit gibts auch keine Probleme!

Reservierung Online geht wegen des internationalen Radtickets und der damit verbundenen Platzreservierung leider nicht.


----------



## transalbi (28. Juli 2013)

Ich habe gerade eine Transalp St. Moritz-Venedig nach einer Hitzeschlacht glücklich beeendet. Wir sind dann am Samstag gegen 18 Uhr mit dem Regionalzug nach Bassano del Grappa, um dort eine Zwischenübernachtung einzulegen. War vollkommen stressfrei. Hin zum Bahnhof, Karte gekauft und los. Die Radkarte kostet lächerliche 3,50 EUR und gilt auch auch am nächsten Tag (24 Stunden-Dauer). Dorthin haben wir unser Auto überführen lassen. Besser geht es nicht.

Albi


----------



## martinos (22. Juli 2014)

aktuelle Erfahrung vom Wochenende:
Regionalbahn um 10:09 am Samstag von Rovereto nach Bozen ging erstaunlich problemlos. Man muss die Wartezeit am Schalter großzügig einkalkulieren, das kann dauern (aber trotzdem sehr freundlich gewesen). Am Bahnsteig haben dann schon diverse Radler gewartet, die mit dem 8-Uhr-Zug nicht mehr mitgenommen werden konnten, da dieser schon voll war.

Die Schaffnerin war recht kulant, d.h. es wurden mehr als 18 Räder in das Radabteil gepackt, damit alle mitkonnten. Könnte allerdings bei nem schlecht gelaunten Schaffner anders sein. Beim Umstieg in Bozen gleiche Aktion: Fahrradabteil wurde vollgepackt, Schaffnerin war sehr kulant. Aber viel mehr Kapazität war nicht, d.h. ein paar Radler mehr, dann hätte man 2 Stunden auf die nächste Regionalbahn warten müssen.


----------



## Bede (22. Juli 2014)

hab jetzt die oberen Kommentare mal alle gelesen. Geb jetzt meine Erfahrung auch mal dazu.
Bin im Juli 2013 von Landeck über Bregenz nach Oberstdorf gefahren. Bahn- und Radkarte am Schalter gekauft. Ging alles wunderbar, Rad wurde an der Seite im Radabteil (die 3 Plätze für die Räder zum einhängen waren voll)  mit dem Fahrradschloss befestigt. Personal war super freundlich, alles hat gepasst. (Kosten ca. 10€ für Rad als Extra). Dann ab Oberstdorf wieder mit dem Auto nach Hause.
Fazit alles prima!!

Grüßle
Bede


----------



## transalbi (22. Juli 2014)

Ich bin vergangene Woche nach Transalp vom Lago Maggiore komplett nach Hause gefahren. War sehr entspannt und gemütlich, auch wenn ich einen Anschlusszug verpasst hatte.


----------



## Sstefan87 (23. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

wir sind zu zweit und wollen am Freitag den 08.08 ab rovereto nach münchen. Für 138,- gibt es ein Sparangebot mit dem EC um 11:38 Uhr 1.Klasse. Leider ist eine Reservierung über das Internet nicht möglich. Muss ich dann die Servicenummer 0180... der Bahn anrufen und die regeln das?


----------



## steppenwolf1967 (23. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

ja - da mußt du die Radfahrerhotline der Bahn anrufen und die regeln das. Die Tickets kannst du dann hier in Deutschland an jedem Automaten abholen. Wir sind auch dieses Jahr wieder mit dem Europaticket der Bahn von Rovereto problemlos nach München und weiter nach Stuttgart gekommen. Viel Spaß.


----------



## Sstefan87 (25. Juli 2014)

Leider sind die Radkontingente der Bahn mit den EC Verbindungen ab Rovereto am 08.08 komplett ausgebucht. Fahren jetzt mit der italienischen RB zum Brenner, von dort mit dem Rad nach Innsbruck und von dort heim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hofbiker (25. Juli 2014)

Wohin Heim?


----------



## Sstefan87 (28. Juli 2014)

Buchloe Ostallgäu


----------



## Hofbiker (28. Juli 2014)

Sstefan87 schrieb:


> Buchloe Ostallgäu



Es gibt um ca. 9.30 ein Zug mit Radabteil ab Innsbruck über Lindau nach Ulm. Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter!


----------



## Sstefan87 (28. Juli 2014)

@Hofbiker: danke für den hinweis, halb zehn uhr in Innsbruck war schwierig, müssen ja morgens von Riva nach Roverto und dann hoffentlich einen italienischen RB/RE erwischen, dann noch 2 h an Brenner hoch und noch ne Stunde runter nach Innsbruck. Für uns wären auch Verbindungen über München/Mittenwald günstiger


----------



## Denzinger (29. Juli 2014)

Wie wäre es mit Busshuttle bis Füssen und dann Heim?


----------



## CanyonAndy (29. Juli 2014)

hi ihr,

bin letzte Woche auch mit einem Bike Shuttel von Torbole bis Garmisch gefahren. War alles Tip Top. Da jetzt aber Hauptsaison ist sollte man das auch im vorraus Buchen. 

http://www.bikeshuttle.it/


----------



## propeller1 (23. Juni 2015)

Hej,
hat jemand Erfahrung, wie die Züge von Rovereto/Trento unter Woche belastet sind? 
das "Vollproblem" nur am WE?


----------



## sub-xero (24. Juni 2015)

Das Problem ist, dass die Bahn nur ein sehr begrenztes Kontingent an Fahrradstellplätzen im EC hat. Oft sind es pro Zug nur 2-4 Plätze. Die sind natürlich ruckzuck ausgebucht, auch unter der Woche, weil viele Radreisende auf dieser Linie unterwegs sind. Man sollte möglichst 4 Wochen im Voraus reservieren.


----------



## propeller1 (24. Juni 2015)

ok, danke!
Das reicht nicht mehr, dann muß ich gucken, dass ich nach Innsbruck komme...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

